# Kayak camping?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Any suggestions for kayak camping opportunities near southern Ohio? Im looking for multi-day river trips where I could make camp on an island.

Thanks!


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

You'd get more replies if you changed your signature.


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

not in southern ohio, but look into the allegheny river trail in pa. has islands to camp on and good smallie fishing. our canoe club floats the southern end of it a few times a year.


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

Rooster-
If you go to the ODNR home page, click on the link for Boating. Then click on "Streams" and you can then select a region. From there you can choose a river or creek and it will tell you everything you need to know.
Good Luck and have fun.


----------



## WINNER (Apr 7, 2004)

Sky's the limit Rooster...I've done several over the last few years. LMR, GRM, SW are good options. I'm planning a long one from the headwaters of the SW down to Dayton for '09.

Pick a river and go. I've always been able to find an island.

If you are willing to travel, the New in WVA offers lots of possibilities for class III or lower water.

Winner


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

the southern GMR has lots of sand-bars and remote places to camp and spend the night. yes it would no doubt be "private" property but doubt anyone would know you are there, let alone care. we have canoe'd, fished, and camped overnight quite a few spots from Hamilton south over the years, never had a problem with landowners so long as we werent doing anything stupid. if you plan on doing the GMR go to ask.com, click on their "city" link and check out the ariel views of the river to plan a trip and where or not to camp. by far better than Google Earth!


----------



## meanmuskie37 (Dec 27, 2007)

If anyone has a good area around Jackson please let me know. Me and a few buddies are planning on taking a conoeing trip so if any one knows a good area please send me a message? Thanks


----------

